# Minneapolis, MN - Male, 8 week old puppy on Craig's List



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

_Another Christmas puppy dumped..._ 

8 Week German Shepherd (Minneapolis, Minnesota)

Date: 2012-01-11, 10:38PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] 

Need to rehome my puppy. Rehoming fee is $150 to a good home only! He is super sweet, loves to be around kids, especially girls, and other animals. Must have time for him. He was a gift to a family member but they can no longer keep him. Semi potty trained, no shots.
Please email.

Location: Minneapolis, Minnesota





























PostingID: 2795699774


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

He's cute! Reminds me more of a Rottweiler than a GSD, though...


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes, he's cute but not really looking like a shepherd to me either...just hoping he finds a good home! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

How sad.  Poor little guy.
I hope he finds a better home than his present one.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks alot more rottie than shepherd to me. He's a Cuteie tho.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Rottie/Shep. mix? Too cute! If only I had my home!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

And beyond SMART TOO...at 8 wks he's 'simi-potty trainned'. Give me a break.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

And a black and tan dog with no shots is always added scary-ness....


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

If the pup is 8 wks old now....and the "gifted person" can no longer provide care......goodness, how young was it when it was given as a "gift"??...it is mid January now...


*Animals...the *gift* that many times does not stop *giving*......G*ive to this person, then given to this person, then given to that shelter or rescue, then given to another person....*


----------

